

Ask HN: Help me on licence pricing of my android app. - dirhemcekirdek

One of the chinese android oem manufacturers wants to license my app and they have asked me about my business model for app licensing. The problem is i have no idea how app licensing works and what would be the proper pricing for license of my app. I would be glad if you can give some insights about it.<p>PS: They have asked business model for both pro and lite version.<p>Here is the app in question.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lyrebirdstudio.colorme
======
dragonbonheur
I'd say 80 cents up to a dollar on every device sold for the pro version. The
lite version should remain free. Both will drive more purchases for your other
pro products. It would be better if you could bill the manufacturer for the
number of devices produced, just like Microsoft did with DOS. Otherwise you
could count only on customers' willingness to upgrade the software to the pro
version. The shareware model of reducing functionality after x number of days
would motivate them to upgrade.

------
dirhemcekirdek
Here is the app in question.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lyrebirdst...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lyrebirdstudio.colorme)

